# Some Simple and Cute Tattoos



## SeaBreeze (Dec 2, 2019)

Thought some of these were pretty neat!   More in link.

















(for Keesha)











https://www.boredpanda.com/body-art-cute-tattoos-ayhan-karadag/


----------



## Pepper (Dec 2, 2019)

These are the first tattoos I have ever liked.  So whimsical & pretty.


----------



## treeguy64 (Dec 2, 2019)

Cool.  (I owned and operated the first licensed tattoo shop in Texas.)


----------



## Keesha (Dec 2, 2019)

The panda bear one is real cute.


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Dec 2, 2019)

The panda bear is my favorite!


----------

